# iphone 6s browser hijack



## Robbieboy

Hi everyone,

I am an iPhone 6s user (ios 10.3.2) and I am having an issue when using my iPhone to look at a couple of Facebook pages I enjoy as part of my Facebook feed.

The two pages are quite similar, one is called History Uncovered, and the other is called Historical snapshots.
Both of these post photo galleries about various topics which you can scroll through using left or right arrows which look like this < >

If I try to look at one of these galleries, within seconds my iphone screen is taken over by rubbish like this:

"Congratulations! You're today's lucky visitor. Every Sunday we randomly select 7 lucky Apple visitors in Australia to receive an exclusive prize from one of our sponsors. Spin the wheel to claim your prize".

(The browser URL changes to: au_ocean.asia.gifttoday.club when this happens).

There's another variant of this I frequently get also:

Google Membership rewards:
Congratulations Apple user! Your iPhone has won (1) Google Gift

(It then asks you to take a quiz: e.g: Q.1 of 4: Who founded google?).

At first I thought this issue was restricted to when I use the Facebook app on my phone, but I have since discovered it occurs if I use safari to go to these particular Facebook pages.

There seems to be a lot of info on the internet about fixing these issues on a PC, but very little about fixing them when they occur on an iPhone. Can anybody please help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## eamondoyle

Robbieboy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am an iPhone 6s user (ios 10.3.2) and I am having an issue when using my iPhone to look at a couple of Facebook pages I enjoy as part of my Facebook feed.
> 
> The two pages are quite similar, one is called History Uncovered, and the other is called Historical snapshots.
> Both of these post photo galleries about various topics which you can scroll through using left or right arrows which look like this < >
> 
> If I try to look at one of these galleries, within seconds my iphone screen is taken over by rubbish like this:
> 
> "Congratulations! You're today's lucky visitor. Every Sunday we randomly select 7 lucky Apple visitors in Australia to receive an exclusive prize from one of our sponsors. Spin the wheel to claim your prize".
> 
> (The browser URL changes to: au_ocean.asia.gifttoday.club when this happens).
> 
> There's another variant of this I frequently get also:
> 
> Google Membership rewards:
> Congratulations Apple user! Your iPhone has won (1) Google Gift
> 
> (It then asks you to take a quiz: e.g: Q.1 of 4: Who founded google?).
> 
> At first I thought this issue was restricted to when I use the Facebook app on my phone, but I have since discovered it occurs if I use safari to go to these particular Facebook pages.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of info on the internet about fixing these issues on a PC, but very little about fixing them when they occur on an iPhone. Can anybody please help? Thanks in advance!


I have exactly the same issue. Am interested to know how to resolve it. Any help is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Robbieboy

eamondoyle said:


> I have exactly the same issue. Am interested to know how to resolve it. Any help is appreciated
> Thanks


Hi eamondoyle, I installed an iPhone app called Adguard Pro. It costs a few dollars, and occasionally blocks legitimate content, but it killed my problem stone dead, so I highly recommend it.


----------

